# Flasks from my collection 1800's



## Doc Icenogle (Sep 8, 2020)

Antique Dancer/Soldier Flask bottle Masonic flask 1849-1869 olive green. A rare color for this flask. My Pikes Peak/Eagle 1849-1869 Gold rush flask. And my Double Eagle flask. Doing some cleaning and thought would take a few photos before have to sale them.


----------



## yacorie (Sep 8, 2020)

Nice flasks - why are you selling?


----------



## Doc Icenogle (Sep 8, 2020)

The Economy lack of income. Posting them on Ebay now.


----------



## yacorie (Sep 8, 2020)

Hate eBay - you have to pay 10% and buyer has to pay tax


----------



## bottles_inc (Sep 8, 2020)

If you post your prices here, you could probably find a buyer and avoid the eBay fees


----------



## Doc Icenogle (Sep 8, 2020)

It's 20 percent on ebay. Both sides have to pay tax now. and then Pay pal charges you as well.
Done posted them on there to late now.


----------



## Timelypicken (Sep 8, 2020)

Doc Icenogle said:


> It's 20 percent on ebay. Both sides have to pay tax now. and then Pay pal charges you as well.
> Done posted them on there to late now.


You can delete them. It’s actually 12% on eBay and PayPal Takes little % but I don’t know how high you are listing them for.


----------



## yacorie (Sep 8, 2020)

eBay - 10%
PayPal - 3% + 35 cents

The tax you get paid as a seller eBay takes and handles

Post the links


----------



## martyfoley (Sep 9, 2020)

I been selling on eBay for many years, and I am a top rated seller.  Paying the fees is just the price of doing business and getting your merchandise in front of millions.  Factor the fees into your selling price and be patient.  Complaining about fees gets you nowhere.  Be thankful you have platforms to sell on to get the massive exposure.  Good Luck!


----------



## sandchip (Sep 9, 2020)

I saw the Soldier/Dancer.  Nice flask and color.  Couldn't decide for sure, is it pontiled?


----------



## yacorie (Sep 9, 2020)

sandchip said:


> I saw the Soldier/Dancer.  Nice flask and color.  Couldn't decide for sure, is it pontiled?



No it’s not


----------



## MiamiMaritime (Sep 16, 2020)

Im interested in the flasks. How much are you asking?


----------



## willong (Sep 16, 2020)

Doc Icenogle said:


> Antique Dancer/Soldier Flask bottle Masonic flask 1849-1869 olive green. A rare color for this flask. My Pikes Peak/Eagle 1849-1869 Gold rush flask. And my Double Eagle flask. Doing some cleaning and thought would take a few photos before have to sale them.


Nice flasks!  Sorry you have to part with them; and I hope you do well in the auctions. Did you dig the bottles?


----------



## Doc Icenogle (Sep 20, 2020)

No some old bottle around the house.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 21, 2020)

Is that your dancer/ soldier flask that sold for $770.00? Great flasks. Too bad you are forced to sell.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie (Sep 21, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Is that your dancer/ soldier flask that sold for $770.00? Great flasks. Too bad you are forced to sell.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Perfect example of why not to eBay first.  They just took 13% with eBay and PayPal fees - and not sure if shipping was free.


----------



## DoubleEagleHunter (Sep 22, 2020)

would love all of those lol


----------

